# Speaker Orientation, Surrounds??



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm installing a 5.1 setup in my parents living room. Their couch is all the way up against the back wall and they want in-ceiling speakers for the surrounds. These too will be more or less against the back wall and probably over the arms of the couch or just a little wider. I purchased the following speakers with the hopes that it would give a wider and more diffuse sound rather than an easily located point source above your head.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10837&cs_id=1083702&p_id=4619&seq=1&format=2

My only dilemma is whether to orient the speaker so the tweeters are pointing parallel to the wall or one pointing toward the wall and one pointing away. What are your opinions. Thanks for the advice!! :scratch:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

hddummy said:


> Their couch is all the way up against the back wall and they want in-ceiling speakers for the surrounds.
> 
> These too will be more or less against the back wall and probably over the arms of the couch or just a little wider.
> 
> ...


Are you planning to move the couch a t least a little from back wall??? ....it will avoid problems with the bass.

If you place the speakers over the arm of the couch...What will be the height??? ...surround need to be placed above ear level (5'-7' from floor), the speaker have swivel tweeters so there's no problem to point them to the listening area.

Can you post a sketch of the room???


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Our sectional is right up against the wall in our living room and it is awful for sound the bass is very boomy particularly in the corner seat so I can fully agree with David on his comment to move the couch away from the wall even just 2' helps alot.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

Unfortunately, my parents are far more concerned with aesthetics than acoustics. The couch will stay on the wall.

Like i said, the surrounds will be in-ceiling speakers, so 8 or 9 feet up.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

hddummy said:


> Unfortunately, my parents are far more concerned with aesthetics than acoustics. The couch will stay on the wall.
> 
> Like i said, the surrounds will be in-ceiling speakers, so 8 or 9 feet up.


That will be fine ...I think to adjust the tweeters you will need to try pointing them in different directions to find the best setup :yes:

If you can, move the sofa at least a little and don't put it against the wall....maybe 1' :whistling:


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

thanks for the advice guys....we'll see what I can talk my parents into about that couch


----------



## XxxBERRYxxX (Sep 13, 2007)

If your parents are like mine, they'll never move it! I think with your illustration- the setup looks fine to me. The height of the surrounds will give you the desired effect you need.


----------

